# "Bonsai" decorative ipod system build



## hempy

I recently was trying out white rustoleum appliance epoxy and managed to screw up the finish on a set a computer speakers I was building for a while. The speakers were completely sealed, and I wasn't all that attached to them, so I decided to scrap that project and repurpose the components. I may just cut them so that I can make a removable back panel. But anyway...

I'm essentially making a standalone ipod/mp3 system, using 2 3" buyout drivers from PE that I'm now guessing were prototypes or an early run of Dayton's version of the NS3, the ND-90 . I haven't seen them since I made the original boxes for them, but I think they have that same curved terminal thing, and they both have a silver/bronze colored motor. The amp will be one of the little JBL 12w boards that I bought a long time ago. I used it the other day to run my 3" mtms, and it sounded really great. Better than the Ratshack I've been using, even after making some improvements by removing the preamp. If I didn't have an extra it would be harder to let it go.

I think this'll be the first build I do with the intention of selling, although I'm pretty sure I'll be content to keep it if I have to. I'll probably be selling it through Etsy, as I think it'll be most appealing there. And I believe things like this would be more valuable in an artistic setting.

I'm gonna call it Bonsai for obvious reasons. The tree silhouette will be birch ply, probably two layers together, with grooves routed on the inside of each for wires, and a single volume pot near the base. The two 3" drivers will be in mdf "pods" on each side, modeled after the ns3 mtm. They will probably be painted an olive color, with a flat/satin clearcoat. I'm thinking a mix between a dark walnut and a cherry maple(?) for color on the tree. 

There will be a single knob in the middle of the base area of the tree, although I may have to add the bass knob that comes on the amp too. I might try to bypass it somehow. I had a friend whose dad turned knurled wood into gorgeous bowls and such. I may try to get some knobs made. I have some beads that he made that are really sweet. I'm not sure if they're actually "knurled" wood, but the wood he uses has veins of black due to some sort of fungus or bacteria in the wood. Gorgeous stuff. I'll have to get pictures.

As of right now I have to run the thing on the router table with the flush trim bit and get the sides all vertically cut. The jigsaw tends to lean on me when i cut curves. I've been playing around with cleaning up the edge of this birch ply and it cleans up nicely. I do have a void to fill, but I think I will do that after staining but before clear so I can match the color.

And so, on to cellphone pics...






































I think you can kinda get the idea from those. The amp will be in the "pot," which will be mdf cut with the compound miter. Kinda like this. I think I'll probably do satin or gloss black. I may have feet, but I'm not sure just yet. I don't really know how hot these things can get. I would love to just throw a bigger heatsink on it and not worry about it, but I'd have to buy something or hack up one I have. Which are both possible.

I was also thinking about using casting resin to cement pebbles into a recess in the "pot".

I really really hope that it's balanced. I think I'm going to test the shape with some eights today. I think if I have to I can add weight in the base.


----------



## hempy

I cut out the second plywood panel with a jigsaw, then attached a bunch of double-sided foam tape. i ran the whole thing on the router table with a big new 1/2" flush trim bit.
























































I also cut out a few of the circles that will make up the speaker bodies, and mocked them up.


----------



## ItalynStylion

Your imagination and creativity is just outstanding. I'm interested to see where this goes as well.


----------



## hempy

ItalynStylion said:


> Your imagination and creativity is just outstanding. I'm interested to see where this goes as well.


Aw, shucks. :blush:

I'm starting to get attached and now I'm kinda worried that I won't want to sell it.


----------



## hempy

I got a bit done yesterday. I cut out all of the circles for the pods, and this time I decided to route the baffles out and round them over as a doubled up piece. This made the roundover easier, and I was able to cut them cleanly, although I was to the very limit of how deep I could cut with the jasper jig and the upspiral bit. I glued them up with the centering pin in, then removed it after clamping. I had some scary spot where I thought I would be cutting the pin out, as I only had 1/4" to grab sometimes with the vice grips. I had to unclamp one, and move the pin out a bit. Not fun. Gotta move quick with drying glue.


----------



## King Nothing

I want some woodworking skills LOL


----------



## mx505

Sweet!


----------



## 2500hd

What about painting the pods red, pink, or white like a traditional cherry blossom?


----------



## hempy

2500hd said:


> What about painting the pods red, pink, or white like a traditional cherry blossom?


Hmm very interesting. I really have to think about color now. 

I also just realized stain color is probably going to be hard to pick.

I need to start paying attention to trees. 

But I got a bushing set today, and now I can start thinking about routing the wiring grooves.


----------



## hempy

Comparison with the old boxes











Clamping 4th layer on











All cut except backs











A little bondo











Who needs fancy tabletop sanders?




















Worked out really nice




















Sweet


----------



## 2500hd

Wow those are going to look amazing! That's a cool trick with the table sander...


----------



## KARPE

What are you plans for connecting to the ipod? If you are using the Line out dock will you be designing it to charge the ipod? will it be iphone compatible? or is it just going to use the mini jack?


----------



## hempy

KARPE said:


> What are you plans for connecting to the ipod? If you are using the Line out dock will you be designing it to charge the ipod? will it be iphone compatible? or is it just going to use the mini jack?


Not really sure. There are probably some points to jump a steady voltage from. Isn't the ipod connection just usb with some extra pin for controllers and interfaces and whatnot? I'm guessing 5v to charge. 

It all depends on what kind of cables are available. Can I get rca-level audio out from the plug? Or a standard ipod usb cable?

I also have to think about the layout. If I used an Ipod plug, I would logically want to use it as a dock. So then I would need about a 1"x4" space in the pot. In front would be logical, but at the cost of putting the single volume knob in the base of the tree. I would have to put it on the pot, which I don't think looks as good. 

I also was thinking about using a turned wooden trim piece on the 3.5mm plug (if I go with that) that matches the turned wooden knob on the tree.

Basically it comes down to aesthetics vs function. Not sure how much time I want to spend with the ipod compatibility, as it adds more variables to the design, but I do realize that charging while playing is probably pretty crucial.

If I can figure out how to get audio out and 5v in on a usb plug, I'll have the ipod cable lay loose like the headphone jack.


----------



## 2500hd

i'm interested with the setup you're going to use to charge it.
I was thinking about getting a premade dock, gutting the internals, and hooking it up in a custom enclosure with the bamboo TBs.
Something like this:


----------



## 2500hd

Or if your charging setup works well, maybe this T-amp:Parts-Express.comayton DTA-1 Class T Digital Amplifier 15 WPC | Dayton audio t amp t-amplifier t-amp t amp t amplifier class t amplifier class-t amplifier class t tripath tri-path tri path tripath amplifier stereo amplifier multimedia amplifier bo
Have you got any pics/info on that JBL 12w you have?


----------



## hempy

2500hd said:


> i'm interested with the setup you're going to use to charge it.
> I was thinking about getting a premade dock, gutting the internals, and hooking it up in a custom enclosure with the bamboo TBs.
> Something like this:


That would work well, although you may have to use more of the internals of the clock than you need, if you planned on using a different amp than the one in the clock base. Although, I'm sure just using the TBs with the amp in the dock would be a worthy improvement.

If you can source a cheap dock like that, it may be cheaper than doing something with a separate amp, since you get the power supply with it, it charges, added functions, etc.

The JBL amp I bought from ApexJr's site. He has since sold out of them, but you can find the page with info by googling something like apexjr jbl 12w.

Made some more progress on the bonsai build. 

I finally figured out the easiest way to cut and route the back panels w/ usig any of that foam tape, as it leaves a gap when using it with the roundover. I decided to route out a raised circular bit to hold the panel in place while routing. I had to drum sand the inside of the enclosures a bit, but otherwise it worked perfectly. 




















I also cut out a guide to cut the wire grooves in the tree. I used my new bushing set, and it worked flawlessly.





























Now comes the interesting part of yesterday's work. The drivers i am using for this build were in another unfinished project. The enclosures were completely sealed, and were made from 3/4" mdf. Getting them out was interesting to say the least.

And so, I give you: The Extraction

I cut off the back of one, using tape and everything, trying to see if I could just make the backs removable and keep the enclosures.











Wasn't going to work. I remembered I had glued the sides on over the drivers, requiring me to destroy the enclosures. I also have to worry about the fact that the baskets are stamped and not very strong. The best way seemed to be to knock out the baffle in front of the speaker.




















Nice in his new home


----------



## hempy

The next one was similar, although I didn't run it on the saw.






































And done. I clipped the corners, as the pods were a tiny bit too small.











Aaand... I found this little ipod speaker thing amp and a strangely similarly sized bonsai pot. Should turn into something eventually. It actually pushes a pair of NS3s nicely. I can only imagine how some higher sensitivity TBs would do. I like the idea of doing things with otherwise ****ty electronics.

I have also been toying with the idea of using a clay bonsai pot for the big one. They cost about $15 and have a good bit of room. I think it may also be heavier than an mdf base, so that would help stability.


----------



## HondAudio

I like how this is turning out. The ceramic pot will passively cool the electronics, too


----------



## subwoofery

Sub's


----------



## KARPE

Got a link or a name of the ipod amp thing? I'm curious to see what it says it does.

Are you planning on the control knobs being placed on the trunk of the tree or coming through the pot?


----------



## 2500hd

That amp is crazy small! You could do a mini travel bonsai ipod dock dealio, it'd be cool with cougars or whispers huh?
I found that IHome IH8 on eb*y for like 25 bucks, so that would be worth all the internals. That'll have to wait though, I'm buildin tubes with some 3'' TBs for my ole ladys store.
Hey man, all you're work is turnin out great and I'm glad to find someone younger than me that has so much skill. Keep up the good work!


----------



## N5K3G

Interesting and wonderful design...


----------



## Laurent-r

Verry nice


----------



## slomofo

wow, this is phenomenal. i was thinking of doing something like this, but just a tall thin tower with a downfiring 6" woofer and a single mid and tweet. you have truly surpassed my imagination. nice work


----------



## Reevesy

looks amazing


----------



## tintbox

Nice job so far. A+ for creativity.


----------



## ItalynStylion

More updates on this! I want to see the finished product


----------



## hempy

ItalynStylion said:


> More updates on this! I want to see the finished product


Progress! Well, a little. Picked up a drill press from Harbor Freight for $40, so now I can get this thing (and a bunch of other projects) finished.

I'll have some time this week with the couple of days we get off, and once finals are over I'll have whole days to plow through this. Plus the shop will be slow, so I can use the paint room over the break.


----------



## vellocet

Wow, that is some creativity and wood working skills! I can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## jimp

agreed, man haz some woodworking skillzzzzzz!!!!!!!! good imagination as well for thinking all this out, looks really nice. hope you like how it sounds when done.


----------



## hempy

Thanks, guys. I'm getting close and I'm really excited to see it come together.

Updates!

Traced the tree on the pods and marked the holes I will be using to keep the pod screwed to the tree. I'll be using glue, but I want to be sure this thing stays put for a long time.











Getting the pods on the drill press was a royal pita at first. There was pretty much no way to keep them stable and clamped and still have the drill where I want it. Then I figured out that I could just clamp the piece to the bottom of the work plate, since it has a wide groove that kept the circle straight. Clamping was much easier too.





























I also cut out the base, with an 18* angle to the sides. It will drop into the "pot" and I will probably have it screwed down from beneath.




















I wasn't really sure where to put the knobs (I decided I should just keep both), as I was originally planning on only having one. I figured the center of the biggest part of the base would be best, but I wasn't sure if should have them flow with the shape of the tree, farther up the trunk. I eventually decided not to, because it would screw with the knot that I really like. The spots might be hard to see.











Whilst I was finishing that up, I was also working on the amp board. I bought a desoldering tool from ratshack (the desoldering braid was $3 vs the desoldering tool which was $10), since desoldering braid is a royal pos. It's much easier and I wouldn't have been able to do it without.











I removed the two potentiometers (one for volume, one for bass), 7 pins each and two prongs to hold it in. The sucker worked really well and I had them out in a few minutes. Then I used some ethernet cable and soldered them into place. I then realized that I needed to do the pots first because I had to glue the two halves of the tree together first. I desoldered them, as they were ugly anyway.


----------



## hempy

Then I drilled out the pilot holes for the pots and routed out the back of the piece to accomodate the pots.





























I glued in the pots, the speaker wire, and filled the groove so that they wouldn't shift and make any noise, then I glued the two together with a billion friggin clamps.















































And a dry-fit (what it looks like right now)


----------



## savagebee

Ive been doodling a desktop mp3 speaker/amp set since you started this. Very creative and unusual. Keep working at this, Im loving it


----------



## drocpsu

this is awesome! Nice woodworking skills. I'm really interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## hempy

savagebee said:


> Ive been doodling a desktop mp3 speaker/amp set since you started this. Very creative and unusual. Keep working at this, Im loving it


I can't seem to stop starting projects myself. My notes are always full of doodles and whatnot. I hope to be able to do maybe half of the good ones. I used a good bit of birthday money to take advantage of free shipping and sales at PE to stock up on drivers.

Got some more done in studying breaks.

Hand sanding edges of the tree with some really rough 60 grit. I was going to try sanding drums but I don't think I can find any small enough.











I was going to use the 3.5mm plug from the amp board, but I found a radioshack female 3.5mm plug that I had cut off the other end for some other project. I stripped the rubber and had a really nice plug to mount on the pot.




















I drilled out a hole for it at the same angle everything else is.




















Dry fit. Pot is way too tall. Needs to be muuuuch shorter. Going to cut off as much as possible, and will have to tweak the angle on the 45s. The miter saw seems a little bit off. Or maybe it's the table saw. Who knows.

I am also still toying around with ceramic. I know someone who does ceramic classes and I may wind up casting something myself. Maybe I'll even get on the wheel. =P





































I think I'm missing some pictures, but I'm not sure. Camera is mia atm, so I'm trying to work around it.


----------



## savagebee

Excellent work!
You should actually waterproof the base and look into getting some low maintainence plants to put in there. Just some that are low to the ground, but shrublike. I think that could really pull the whole thing together


----------



## drocpsu

savagebee said:


> Excellent work!
> You should actually waterproof the base and look into getting some low maintainence plants to put in there. Just some that are low to the ground, but shrublike. I think that could really pull the whole thing together


This would be tough. I don't think I'd want to take a chance on having live plants, which require water, above the amplifier. There's just too much room for bad things to happen there.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

That is f'n badass! Nice work man!


----------



## savagebee

drocpsu said:


> This would be tough. I don't think I'd want to take a chance on having live plants, which require water, above the amplifier. There's just too much room for bad things to happen there.


I was thinking of actual bonsai plants though, I think they live off of a spritz of water or so, so there wouldnt be any standing water


----------



## CulinaryGod

Too cool! Nice work indeed!


----------



## drocpsu

savagebee said:


> I was thinking of actual bonsai plants though, I think they live off of a spritz of water or so, so there wouldnt be any standing water


this isn't actually true. They do require regular watering like any other plant (just less than most), though you are also supposed to spritz. It's a cool idea, I just dont know how feasible or smart it would be.


----------



## hempy

drocpsu said:


> this isn't actually true. They do require regular watering like any other plant (just less than most), though you are also supposed to spritz. It's a cool idea, I just dont know how feasible or smart it would be.


I remember when I was looking up bonsai images I came across some speakers from JBL or some Japanese company that had bamboo speakers that were alive and growing, and the port would theoretically grow and "enrich the sound" or something like that, so it's obviously doable.

It's definitely an idea I like and I would love to play around with it, just not on this particular one. I would love to find a driver made with water-resistant materials or coat everything moisture-sensitive, and have a friggin living vivarium speaker enclosure. I may do this one day. My girlfriend gardens a lot and she's been looking to do glass container vivariums for a while. I'm working on a glass-based idea right now and I have a ton more in my head.

I decided to redo the base. I wasn't really liking how much work had to go into the angular sides and how iffy the final product would be, so I decided to go with a rectangular box, with all of the edges rounded over 1" except for the top. I will have the bottom panel removable, with the top completely smoothed over. I decided instead of having the lip, I'm going to continue with a soft minimalist, geometric style like with the pods, compared to the organic lines and grain of the trunk. I found a long piece that was a bit too wide, and cut it down the make the new box. I wanted to cut it down more anyway later. 

Like the other base, it was just too big, so I took some measurements and I was able to get it down to 1 9/16" thick. In the pics it's still the original size. I think around 2.25 or so. I'm going to be mounting the transformer in the case (I guess I need some shielding?), so right now that's my thickest component. The amp is not much thinner, but I could always reposition the caps. I recessed the panel to 1/8", and I'll be doing it on the bottom panel too (the components will be mounted to the top of the pot.) The board I will be mounting upside down for the sake of getting the heatsink to fit. I will be cutting one I have to fit it.

I'm not sure if I want to mount the input jack on the front or not. Right now it's easier for me to mount on the front due to the layout inside, but I'm worried about pushing the jack through the hole and cracking up the new paint job. Maybe I could mask it and install it beforehand. *Thoughts?* 

Ok, well, time for pics. No captions, so I hope you get the idea.


----------



## ihartred

hempy said:


> Is that Freehand? If I tried that it woulld look like an EKG.


----------



## drocpsu

hempy said:


> Ok, well, time for pics. No captions, so I hope you get the idea.





hempy said:


>


I actually prefer the old style, angled base better. I think it lends more to the asian style of the overall design and looks intentional. The square base looks boxy and like it was just an afterthought to me. Is there a way that you can take the angled box and just scale it down to be more of the size you are looking for (if this was your issue with it)?


----------



## hempy

ihartred said:


> Is that Freehand? If I tried that it woulld look like an EKG.


Haha, no, I used a guide.




drocpsu said:


> I actually prefer the old style, angled base better. I think it lends more to the asian style of the overall design and looks intentional. The square base looks boxy and like it was just an afterthought to me. Is there a way that you can take the angled box and just scale it down to be more of the size you are looking for (if this was your issue with it)?


I still may use either one. The box base was just something I wanted to throw together and see how well it worked out. I guess what it looks like now doesn't really represent the end product, as it'll be much shorter and the size of the roundover radius compared to the height of the box (the bottom 2/3 of the box will be rounded over, along with the vertical edges).

But I totally agree. It looks like crap right now. I'll probably get both boxes cut down and cleaned up and then decide which to paint. Maybe I'll even paint both and let the buyer decided which I assemble it on. 

But I'm officially done with Chaucer for ever and I should have some time tonight to tinker.


----------



## rollininstyle2004

Nice work, very creative. Cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## hempy

rollininstyle2004 said:


> Nice work, very creative. Cant wait to see the finished product!


Gettin close.....


Wood is the new black.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Looking good man! I wasn't so sure on the square base, but with the roundover on the bottom, it suits the design perfectly. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tinctorus

drocpsu said:


> this isn't actually true. They do require regular watering like any other plant (just less than most), though you are also supposed to spritz. It's a cool idea, I just dont know how feasible or smart it would be.


Why not do something like live moss???
\
It can be purchased off of ebay if you cant find it around your house and as long as you put a sealant on the base you should be fine as they actually dont do well with standing water and truly only require a mist of water to look really great

I think it would really make th whole project

Along with some mini rock speakers lol


----------



## drocpsu

sinister-kustoms said:


> Looking good man! I wasn't so sure on the square base, but with the roundover on the bottom, it suits the design perfectly. Keep up the good work.


I like the look of the roundover also. However, I liked the look of the original design with the small top lip of the pot, rather than the flat top.


----------



## hempy

drocpsu said:


> I like the look of the roundover also. However, I liked the look of the original design with the small top lip of the pot, rather than the flat top.


I was going to keep it originally, and really wanted to at first (as I was planning on casting pebbles into the recess) but after spending a few hours looking at it over a couple of bowls, I decided I really wanted the base to be as minimal as possible, like the pods. I envisioned a MarioBros-style bonsai tree. And I had to do it.

Plus it'll be a ton easier to bondo and paint. I may actually have it primed by Friday.


----------



## drocpsu

hempy said:


> I was going to keep it originally, and really wanted to at first (as I was planning on casting pebbles into the recess) but after spending a few hours looking at it over a couple of bowls, I decided I really wanted the base to be as minimal as possible, like the pods. I envisioned a MarioBros-style bonsai tree. And I had to do it.
> 
> Plus it'll be a ton easier to bondo and paint. I may actually have it primed by Friday.


sweet. Looking forward to see how it progresses.


----------



## jfrosty42

I just went through this entire thread hoping there was going to be a finished product at the end  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## hempy

jfrosty42 said:


> I just went through this entire thread hoping there was going to be a finished product at the end  Can't wait to see it!


Haha well it's getting closer, so hopefully I can fulfill your wishes very soon!


I finally got back out to the garage today. I ran out of smokables last week and haven't really wanted to work on it. I guess I know where my inspiration comes from now =P

I dry-fit the trunk, base, and pods to make sure everything lined up right, and it turns out that the whole thing feels pretty solid with screws alone.





























I also started on the blocks to hold the backs on the pods. I used some more of the oak that I used in the base, and rounded over the inside edges and cut off just enough of the outer edges to match the contour of the pods.











The first ones I cut were just slices of this shape, and after getting them all glued in, I found out that the drivers weren't able to clear them. Luckily it wasn't very hard to snap them out, and I sanded down the glue that was still left.




















After this I decided to cut the new ones at an angle, and although they were a bit more difficult to clamp, they worked out and the drivers slipped right in.





























I traced the blocks on the inside of the back panels and drilled out the screw holes. I'll use those hole to drill out the blocks once I'm sure they are dry and solid, and I'll countersink the holes on the back of the panel. Once those are done, it'll be time for bondo! But that's all I've got for tonight.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Surely those pieces of oak can't be for internal bracing. Are you planning on doing some kind of inset backplate? Nice progress, this is going to turn out great.


----------



## Forty Five

This is fantastic work!

Unbelievable


----------



## maske

A great piece of art.I like it a lot!


----------



## yellowcard

Looks fantastic. Someday I will create my own.


----------



## Avernier

progress? i'm dying here.


----------



## hempy

Avernier said:


> progress? i'm dying here.


Soon. I think.

At least it's back to normal temperatures. My workshop isn't insulated atm.

I did lay down some bondo on the base and pods, but that was a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## mammoth

Very creative work of art. Hope you post some more progress pics soon, I'm dying to see the final stages!


----------



## tinctorus

I still think you should run wiht my idea of using the live pillow moss as it doesnt need much watering and if you seal up the area where it will be with resin you wont have any issues.

Plus I REALLY think it would make for a kickass look overall man


----------



## TRD07

looks amazing.


----------



## hempy

tinctorus said:


> I still think you should run wiht my idea of using the live pillow moss as it doesnt need much watering and if you seal up the area where it will be with resin you wont have any issues.
> 
> Plus I REALLY think it would make for a kickass look overall man


It will definitely be in my mind when I am experimenting with whatever comes after build, but I am so close to completing this build, and I just don't have the time to throw anything new into the mix.

I did finally get outside though, and spent a bit of nice weather laying down and sanding the first bondo application on the MDF pieces. It's a bit wavy in spots on the pods, but it should even out when I put a second batch on for more coverage. I've dealt with too many ugly glue joints in the past to let any of them show through the bondo. Hopefully it'll stop them, but who knows. If I can visibly see them through the primer I may go with something flat instead of glossy.

































































The other garage is also insulated/painted/finished now, so I have someplace warm to work in.

From this










To this


----------



## chad

kickass man-cave man, full size beer fridge too!


----------



## Austin

Somehow insulating the garage magically cleaned and organized it too 

Looks good.


----------



## chad

Austin said:


> Somehow insulating the garage magically cleaned and organized it too


it tends to happen that way ironically.


----------



## hempy

Austin said:


> Somehow insulating the garage magically cleaned and organized it too
> 
> Looks good.


Actually, that's the other garage. We use both garages for a double, and as of right now only one is finished. The other one is full of plants and the tools that weren't brought over to this side.


----------



## JayBee

This is one of the most interesting personal audio projects to date. Very Zen...


----------



## jjbeenken

Thats pretty FN cool but i wasted waaaaaay too much time on this thread. Any one triamped HSK 163s?


----------



## hempy

JayBee said:


> This is one of the most interesting personal audio projects to date. Very Zen...


Much thanks!




jjbeenken said:


> Thats pretty FN cool but i wasted waaaaaay too much time on this thread. Any one triamped HSK 163s?


Haha sorry if you were disappointed in not being finished yet. I do that all the time in unfinished build threads.



Well now that spring is back I'll be out working on this project a bit more, probably aiming to finish it up (completely) by May.

I've laid down 3 2 pretty heavy bondo layers and knocked everything down until it was just about level all the way around both pods. I mixed up a few small batches today to get small spots and holes, and I wound up losing 3/4 of a small batch because of the heat and the fact that the direct sunlight made my mix look lighter than it was.

These pics are from after sanding the second wipe. I clamped my orbital sander at 90* and ran the pods along that to cut down most of it, but it left a few grooves that I had to come back and clean up afterwards. It's much more effective for cutting down bulging layers on a translam. I may just mess around with different grits and surfaces under the paper (right now the sand has a pretty soft base).


----------



## UCF52

heh, just replied to this over on TechTalk.

Good stuff man!


----------



## bigguy

looks great, cant wait to see it finished


----------



## twocupsofbutter

this rocks 

good job!


----------



## jfrosty42

Is this thing done yet or what!??!


----------



## emrliquidlife

I think I saw the finished product on the parts express tech talk build section. Amazing work.


----------



## Jaredturp

Serious props for this build!!


----------



## lucius

nice


----------



## MrUntouchab1e

Can't wait to see the end product!!


----------



## neverrain

I love seeing people make beautiful work of wood like this. Will definitely be coming back to check out the finished result. Keep up the good work.


----------



## FourTwenty

pretty sick ^_^


----------



## turbo2go

This is so creative. Great job.


----------

